# ridgid TS2412 Tablesaw



## cesparza1

im considering buying a ridgid ts 2412 saw and would like to know if anyone out there has used this saw. found one on craigslist for 400.00 
is it worth the money. is the rip fence any good? 
any help is greatly appriciated... thanks


----------



## sweensdv

No way is it worth $400 unless it is really tricked out with a bunch of after market add-ons. If it's just the stock 2412, I would say it should be worth somewhere in the neighborhood of $150-$200 max. The 2412 was RIDGID's first table saw that they offered when they started selling woodworking tools with their name on them after their breakup with Sears. I'm guessing but I'd put its age at 9 or 10 years old. It's a basic contractor style table saw that RIDGID improved on with newer versions down the road.


----------



## knotscott

Dave's right. That saw is way overpriced....IMO it's double what it should be selling for. Sears and Emerson parted ways in 1997, and IIRC, the 2412 was the first of the Emerson made Ridgid saws. The TS3650 and TS3660 were recently on sale for $400 new. The current R4511 is $599, and they're offering $150 back on purchases of $600, so it's pretty easy to get it for $450 right now.


----------



## firefighteremt153

I used to have that very saw. It's a great 1st saw but thats way over priced.


----------



## cesparza1

*Ridgid 2412*

Hey thank you guys, Im thankful to you all. If I can get this guy to come down on his price of 400. to say 175.00 is it worth that ..or am i still gonna be looking at buying an aftermarket rip fence at around 3-4 hundred dollors? Is the stock rip fence any good. 
can you help me out ?


----------



## knotscott

cesparza1 said:


> Hey thank you guys, Im thankful to you all. If I can get this guy to come down on his price of 400. to say 175.00 is it worth that ..or am i still gonna be looking at buying an aftermarket rip fence at around 3-4 hundred dollors? Is the stock rip fence any good.
> can you help me out ?


Depending on condition and any extras it might even be worth $250-$275. If you can get it for less, all the better. I think the stock fence is fine, but if you can get it cheap enough, you could always sell that fence for $50-$75 and buy a Delta T2 in the $120-$150 range and get what IMO is an even better fence.


----------



## firefighteremt153

I sold that very saw about 5-6 months ago for 200.00 and was in very good condition and not a trace of rust to be seen. As for the fence on it. I never had any major problems with it but a good after market fence like the T-2 would be a great upgrade but the Ridgid fence will perform to most needs.


----------



## Charliemike

*TS2412 rip fence*

I have owned this saw for 10 years. I love it except for the rip fence. One face (right side) of the rip fence is square to the table throughout its length. The other side (left side) is not and cannot be squared to the table. It came that way. So depending on the thickness of the stock you are ripping can vary the width dimension. This makes it difficult to set the index permanently to a repeatable dimension. Mine leans toward the blade .015" at the top of the fence. My fix has been to buy some 1/4-20 square head bolts and bolt on a board I ripped with the blade set at 90 degrees to the table. It works but is temporary and the index cannot be set. I am about ready to buy an after market rip fence.

The rest of the saw is perfect. Truing up the blade to the crosscut slots was a breeze and it has stayed put.:smile:


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Charliemike56 said:


> *TS2412 rip fence*
> 
> I have owned this saw for 10 years. I love it except for the rip fence. One face (right side) of the rip fence is square to the table throughout its length. The other side (left side) is not and cannot be squared to the table. It came that way. So depending on the thickness of the stock you are ripping can vary the width dimension. This makes it difficult to set the index permanently to a repeatable dimension. Mine leans toward the blade .015" at the top of the fence. My fix has been to buy some 1/4-20 square head bolts and bolt on a board I ripped with the blade set at 90 degrees to the table. It works but is temporary and the index cannot be set. I am about ready to buy an after market rip fence.
> 
> The rest of the saw is perfect. Truing up the blade to the crosscut slots was a breeze and it has stayed put.


I know it's a super old thread but I've been out of the loop for a while due to some health issues and other. Did you ever get the 2412 table saw? I might look at a 2412 Craftsman it must be almost the same thing before Emerson started being sold through rigid
Little bit of a drive but that's what it is when you live in the Wheeling area it is a model 113.299315. 
It's A better fence than the earlier craftsman 113.XXXXXX saws. 
Almost like the Align-A Rip fence. 
He wants $125.00 I think that's fair. 
I had a nice 47 unisaw with a Biesmier fence, (from the infamous Lowe's $80 blowout sale , circa 2005)
and an OEM goose egg and everything, but I had to sell it ( made me sick )
I have good days and bad days right now but if I'm still feeling decent tomorrow I may just go after it. Thanks for reading.





































Sent from my G80 using Tapatalk


----------

